# Punjab Digital Library: Doing Seva For The Panth



## OSingh (Jul 16, 2011)

Punjabdigital library site is great. I urge everyone to sign up. You can view every page of many granths including, panth parkash, suraj parkash, gyan parkash, bhai mani singh ji granth's etc. These are all handwritten granths written in larivar(no spaces between word) form. The handwriting is just beautiful. 

However the best collections they have are of puratan saroops's of Guru Granth Sahib ji. 

I now try to read as much bani in larivar form as possible. Its difficult at first but I assure you its well worth the effort. Its hard to explain but you get more rass reading from larivar. Sign up, then just search for 'guru granth' then click on manuscripts. Its interesting how different the akhars look in handwritten saroops as compared to online akhars such as sikhitothemax. Writing full saroop of Guru Granth sahib is no easy task, making sure you get each laga matra right. The likharis of Guru Granth Sahib maharaj deserve great respect.


The british library currently has a 17th century Guru Granth Sahib:

http://www.bl.uk/onlinegallery/onlineex/apac/other/033ori000002748u00031v00.html
If you zoom onto first page you can see that the word denda has a bindi above it, yet in modern printed saroops the bindi is not there. Unfortunately due the haste of sgpc wanting to print saroops of maharaj, they failed to do enough research into old handwritten saroops to make sure paath printed was correct. 

All handwritten saroops of Guru Granth sahib were in written in larivar form. Even granth's such suraj parkash were written in larivar. It's unfortunate we have given up reading in larivar form.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

If you looka t the Image of the First page of the SGGS on the link provided by poster above you will notice an ENTIRE LINE in the Margin....Chupeh chupp na hoveeah....the Writer who wrote this COPY FORGOT this complete Line and its written in the Margin later..a X marks the spot it should be IN.

This is PROOF that writers did make many mistakes..its only natural !! God knows how many words etc missing in this copy...if on the Very First Page the writer MISSES one compelte line...

2. second point to note is that many such 17th century Granths exist which is proof that that writer sikhs were copying the Bani and spreading it....and its a fallacy to say that ONLY ONE Kartarpuri Bir existed and Guru gobind Singh ji aksed DHIRMALL to lend it to him..when Dhirmall had DIED ten years before !! The FICTION writer forgot this FACT..and our story tellers (Baba Derawallahs and Taksaalis) did the Maakhi te Makhi maarnee...jsut repeat whatever the earlier baba said...no need to check anything...this they call ORAL TRADITION !! Ha ha Thus Birs of this period - 1650-1700) have Guru teg bahadur Jis bani already incorporated by Guru Ji himself....BEFORE his Martyrdom in Delhi.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

1. The Bindis are missing form MOST forms that have pronouncable bindis.
2. The Mool mantar in RED..stops at Gurparsaad. Clearly shows that the extended moolmantar the Babas/derawallahs/takslais insist on is WRONG.
3. date of bir is 1603...according to t he museum..


----------



## OSingh (Jul 17, 2011)

Jarnail Singh ji

'date of bir is 1603...according to the museum'

I think museum is referring to aad bir Guru Arjan Dev ji dictated to bhai Gurdas ji:

"The original 'Adi Granth', containing verses by the founder of Sikhism, Guru Nanak, and other Sikh Gurus and saints, was compiled in 1603-4 by the fifth Sikh Guru Arjun."

This bir is from 1660-75:

"This manuscript dates in part from the middle of the 17th century (c.1660-75), and is therefore one of the twenty oldest known copies in existence."

So this bir is still rare, among 20 of the oldest saroops. 

Not all samprdaia preach up to hosi bhi sach. Harkhowal and Rarewale samprdai preach up GurPrsad.I think this is non-issue. In the end most important is to do abhiyaas of mool-mantar.

SGPC has let  down panth in terms of research of puratan saroops. Bhai Joginder Singh Talwara had submitted recommendations for correct spellings in bani in terms of laga-matra, bindis etc (bhai sahib had done a lot of research in puratan saroops). Unfortunately SGPC did not listen.

We need SGPC members and Akal Takht Jathedar who have love for gurbani. If they had pyaar for bani they would have made steps to correct spelling in bani long time ago.


Maharaj Mehar Karan 

rabb rakhe


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 18, 2011)

OSingh Ji,
You have made many valid points....some I have been pursuing for decades. Unfortunatley you are right on Bhai joginder Singh talwaras work and SGPC's GHOR BETRAYAL of its responsibilities. Even Bhai Sahib bahi randhir Singh ji has done a lot of work vis a vis Gurbani grammar, lagan matran, gurmatt viewpoints in Gurbani etc - all has been put in cold storage by the SGPC. And in the meantime so many Rare birs have been destroyed in wanton fashion by vested interests..kar sewa babaehs, goi, etc etc.
May Guru Ji give us the resolve to retain His Gift as it was passed down and preserve the handwritten sroops ..
In the early 1900's when Sikhs first came to malaya..we had just ONE SROOP in Larivaar printing that was brought in around 1925...NO GURDWARA ...and the ONE sroop used to travel all over the country .....Now there may be more than 1925 sroops..and 120 Gurdwaras...BUT not that many "Sikhs".....whereas in that time long ago the Sikh families would go mad with joy that the SGGS was coming to their town..now a days the family having a function will just give a ring to the Granthi and instruct him..Bhai Ji..make sure babaji is at my house by 8am !! we got no time to send any one..call the secretary/pardhaan to help out..blah blah.so sad..

Raab rakha jiso and Chardeekalla always..Guru Ji mehr Karan..


----------



## OSingh (Jul 19, 2011)

giani Jarnail Singh jeeo

I'm going to go a bit off topic...... 

Thanks for your post.

I would like to make one suggestion to you. I think it's unfair that you always criticise kar sewa baba's in your post. I think kar sewa baba's have done great seva for the panth. Some of these Gursikh's have dedicated their entire lives in maintaining Gurdwara's and doing seva for the panth. 

I blame the committees like SGPC and especially DSGMC who use these humble Gursikhs for their own hidden purposes. They give seva to these kar sewa Baba's to legitmatise the seva. However noone knows what happens behind the scenes and what these committees do with the huge budgets they set up for the seva.

Meanwhile every body else sees the huge outlay for particular seva's and think that the kar sewa Baba's are using all of this money. In reality the Baba's don't actually spend one penny on themselves, it is actually the committees that handle all of the money. God knows how much money has been stolen by committees behind the scenes, remember they will be involved with all the admin. All we see is the posters of kar sewa Baba's doing seva of a particular Gurdwara and automatically assume that it is the Baba's who are wasting all this money.

I admit their could be some legitimate cases where a Baba has misused money. However I think majority of kar sewa Baba's are doing great seva in maintaining Gurdawara's in Punjab. I think it's the committees that design all the plans for gold walls, marble floors etc to increase the budget so they can get more money in the pockets. 

In my opinion the real thugs are people like parmjit sarna. He misused a pious person like Baba Harbans Singh in Bangla Sahib Gurdwara. Now people are just blaming Baba Harbans Singh ji while nobody says anything about Dehli Committee and its chief Sarna, who are the real culprits behind gold walls and millions of wasted money on Gurdwara buildings. It is they who make the plans!

Just look at the jeevan of Baba Harbans Singh and Sarna, I know which side I'm on.

Unfortunately, our own panthic institions are letting us down. SGPC should be and could be a a great asset for the panth. Maybe one day......

Please visit  http://www.k{censored}wa.org/ (Baba ji's chehra(face) says it all!!) and ‪Life story of Baba Harbans singh ji kar sewa wale, Part 1 : SikhsIndia‬&rlm;      - YouTube. 

My main point is that where Baba's and committees and 'sikhs' are doing beadbi we should rightfully highlight those actions.
However, where insitutions and Gursikhs are doing legitimate seva we should appreciate them. Not all Baba's/Sants are bad.........

Panth nuu chardi kala baksho maharaj!

OSingh


----------

